# My husband leaves for days at a time..



## amazon8207 (Jul 28, 2016)

For one I honestly don't believe he's cheating.. He doesn't know that I know his password to Facebook so I log in to see his conversations with his friends. I'm just pretty certain. What he does is, he will leave for days at a time just to hang out with his friends and drink and just do whatever. We have a 7 year old daughter. Right now our life is very stressful.. He got laid off, we don't have a house of our own (we live at my mothers), our car note is past due, and we have no money. I want to say that he's doing this because he's overwhelmed and stressed, but I don't know. He did it about a week or 2 ago, he left one day and ignored my phone calls ALL NIGHT. He was hanging out with his friends and drinking. This past time it happened (currently), I haven't even tried to contact him once. Before he left, he was TRYING to pick a fight with me.. It was SO weird. I'm just tired of it. He used to do it about a year ago, he'd leave and ignore my calls. So I left him. We got back together and this past year has been great, but now it's starting up again. I want to leave him... I don't know if I'm over exaggerating. It just makes me so unhappy.... My mom's car is in the shop, so our vehicle was the only vehicle we have here. My sister and her baby just flew in to move back to our state, and as soon as we got back he left... And I'm just embarrassed by it. I don't deserve it. Btw we're young. I'm 22 and he's 23. Advice?


----------



## Looking2Change (Jul 24, 2016)

You became parents when you were teenagers so he never really had a childhood. I'm sure he sees his friends having fun and he feels trapped esp. living with your mother and having no money and a child. It's hard to say that he's cheating but sounds like he is just trying to run away from his life. I can imagine the stress you two are under.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Leave him??? You live with your mom. He hasn't provided you with a home to leave. Just don't let him come back. File for child support. 

How is your relationship with his father? He needs a talk....badly. its way way past time to grow up.

What else is happening....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

You are so young...don't waste any more time on him. Like someone said he's doing what typical teenagers do but he can't. He's a parent. We don't get to disappear for days and be out of contact. What if something happened to you or your daughter. 
I'd lay it out to him and if he doesn't agree it's over. It'll hurt but you are young and deserve someone way better than this. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## flyhigher (Jun 23, 2016)

Sounds like you've already laid this out to him when you left last time. He obviously isn't learning anything here.
I get why you're upset; I would be fuming. It's not like parents can just leave whenever they want... does he ever let you take off for days at a time? I didn't think so.
Sounds to me like he's dead weight.. you guys are young, he's not taking his responsibilities seriously; he's along for the free ride. I might have said to give him another chance; but this WAS his second chance. He just proved to you that he isn't willing to learn and step up when you need it.
You need someone stronger than that. You deserve a real support. Follow your gut!


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

No, you're not over exaggerating. This isn't normal behavior. He hasn't grown up yet. I would tell him that the next time he decides to do this, that he can pack up his bag and not come back. State the boundary and what the consequence will be. You live with your mom, so you (she)have the authority to tell him that he isn't permitted to come & go like that. Make sure that your mother will back you up.


----------



## KillerClown (Jul 20, 2016)

amazon8207 said:


> For one I honestly don't believe he's cheating.. Cheating is the least of your worries He doesn't know that I know his password to Facebook so I log in to see his conversations with his friends. Why even bother?I'm just pretty certain. What he does is, he will leave for days at a time just to hang out with his friends and drink and just do whatever. We have a 7 year old daughter. Right now our life is very stressful.. He got laid off, we don't have a house of our own (we live at my mothers), our car note is past due, and we have no money.Where is he getting the money to drink? I want to say that he's doing this because he's overwhelmed and stressed, but I don't know. No he's doing this because he's a doucheHe did it about a week or 2 ago, he left one day and ignored my phone calls ALL NIGHT. He was hanging out with his friends and drinking. This past time it happened (currently), I haven't even tried to contact him once. Before he left, he was TRYING to pick a fight with me.. It was SO weird. I'm just tired of it. He used to do it about a year ago, he'd leave and ignore my calls. So I left him. We got back together Are you kidding?and this past year has been great, but now it's starting up again. I want to leave him... There is no "leaving". For all intents and purposes you are not married.I don't know if I'm over exaggerating. It just makes me so unhappy.... My mom's car is in the shop, so our vehicle was the only vehicle we have here. My sister and her baby just flew in to move back to our state, and as soon as we got back he left... And I'm just embarrassed by it. I don't deserve it. Btw we're young. I'm 22 and he's 23. Advice?


Advise: File for divorce just to make the "non-marriage" legal. Change the lock and if he tries to force himself into the house call the police.

Neither of you have any idea what being married is about. Find "Pride and Prejudice" on DVD (Preferably the Colin Firth version) Don't get married again until you meet your Mr. Darcy.

I think I'll get it out tonight and watch it with my wife again.:grin2:


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

It sounds like he is immature and overwhelmed, and maybe his manhood feels threatened because he is not currently able to provide for his wife and daughter. 

This doesn't mean he's cheating necessarily, and I'm not sure I would say throw away a marriage and break up your family because of this....

Have you been able to have a serious talk with him? If so, how does he react?


----------

